# Tomato, Basil and Onion Garden (PIX)



## Rebbetzin (May 11, 2012)

This morning I took some photos of the tomato, Basil and onion garden I planted. There are three rings in the back garden behind the chicken coop. Two I use for different vegetables, herbs and flowers depending on the season. The third ring has a Goji Berry bush and some dill that is giong to seed at the moment.

Last week I bought some tomato plants, I don't have good luck trying to grow them from seed. Though, I do get volunteers once and a while. Anyhow, I bought some yellow pear, and what I thought were cherry tomatos, but.. they are Orange "cherry" tomatoes.  I decided I needed some red ones! I bought a red pear and a six pack of patio tomatoes.

I planted the red pear in the center, and the patio tomatoes 2 plants to a cage. Then put in basil and onions.  On Monday I think I will add some tiny marigolds around the edges of the ring.   

The upturned bottles are my "drip system"  







I probably should thin out the baby basils.


----------



## Roll farms (May 11, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## elevan (May 11, 2012)




----------



## autumnprairie (May 12, 2012)




----------



## manybirds (May 12, 2012)

Rebbetzin said:
			
		

> This morning I took some photos of the tomato, Basil and onion garden I planted. There are three rings in the back garden behind the chicken coop. Two I use for different vegetables, herbs and flowers depending on the season. The third ring has a Goji Berry bush and some dill that is giong to seed at the moment.
> 
> Last week I bought some tomato plants, I don't have good luck trying to grow them from seed. Though, I do get volunteers once and a while. Anyhow, I bought some yellow pear, and what I thought were cherry tomatos, but.. they are Orange "cherry" tomatoes.  I decided I needed some red ones! I bought a red pear and a six pack of patio tomatoes.
> 
> ...


 we can't even plant stuff until after memorial day here


----------

